
Ask HN: How many domain names do you own? - dub-io
I&#x27;m a sucker for domain names - sigh. How many domain names do you own? How often do you buy them? What is the &#x27;best&#x27; domain name that you own?
======
teslabox
My favorite domain that I own was inspired by the macklemore song "Thrift
Shop" [1]: [http://SwindledAndPimped.org/](http://SwindledAndPimped.org/).
Originally someone had registered the .com, but they let it expire after
Macklemore's song was no longer trending, so now my .com just redirects to the
.org.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtu.be&t=150)

The lines go, "... They be like, 'oh that gucci is hella-tight'. I'm like, yo,
that's $50 for a t-shirt. Limited edition, lets do some simple addition, $50
for a t-shirt that's just some ignorant bitch shit. I call _that_ getting
_swindled and pimped_ , I call _that_ getting tricked by a business..."

I think the _Swindle_ is the food industry's substitution of bleached &
deodorized seed oils for humanity's evolutionarily-approriate fats & oils.
(Before the 1950's, soybean oil was used to make paint.)

The _pimping_ is putting women on fake hormones to suppress their menstrual
cycles. My ex-wife didn't like birth control because it took her libido away.
After we had gone our separate ways, she called to complain that she was still
losing 1/2 her month to PMS, and did I have any ideas? I found something for
her to try, which she has found remarkably effective.

All the women I've talked to dislike the status quo for women's health. Though
some do think that anything is better than getting knocked up...

I try to not buy new domains. I've let a few expire, but there are others that
I keep renewing, with the intention to get to them some day.

------
jordhy
Well, I own about 600 domain names. I'm trying to get into domaining because
it can give you a lot of leverage for a future startup. Most of them are
single-word domain names in Spanish.

About my best domain... It's a close call between strawball.com, ip.do or
leslor.com.

~~~
aashishkoirala
Is the cost justified to just keep these around? What is it costing you per
year?

~~~
jordhy
about a couple thousand. thing is when you buy high-quality domain names the
appreciation of the asset pays for its registration cost. you can learn to buy
and sell domains at namepros.com for free just by reading the forums.

------
Magicstatic
Probably around 20.

My best one: Legal18s.com

I totally want to create a portal for "young professionals who want to study
the intricacies of law and legal issues that we face today as a nation" just
as a joke. I have no real plans for the domain.

~~~
dub-io
Cool! What have you done with the other 19 domain names? Do you use them? (I
think I have around 20 too...)

~~~
Magicstatic
I usually have them for other projects I am working on - rarely do I purchase
a domain just to let it sit there, but that's just me.

Not in the market to domain squat... gotta put them to use somehow.

~~~
dub-io
So you're running 20 sites? Nice!

------
sideproject
Own about 10. Using half and sitting on the other half hoping I'll have time
in the future to build something. My best would be scholars.io

